# [WIFI] pb configuration avec clé wep(résolu)

## amroth

Bonjour à tous, je n'arrive pas a configurer ma connexion wifi.

Après un iwlist scanning, j'obtiens

```

Scan completed :

         Cell 01 - Address: 00:17:3F:A3:91:01

         ESSID:"N9UF_TEL9COM"

         Mode:Master   

         Channel:11   

         Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

         Quality=49/100  Signal level=-62 dBm 

         Encryption key:on

         Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                       24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                       12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s 

         Extra:tsf=00000000d24c092f

```

j'ai essayé de modifier le fichier /etc/con.d/net en y mettant : 

```

essid_wlan0="N9UF_TEL9COM"

mode_wlan0="master"

key_N9UF_TEL9COM="s:xxxxxxxxxxxxx enc open"

config_N9UF_TEL9COM=( "dhcp" )

```

mais en refaisant un iwconfig j'obtiens de nouveau

```

wlan0                  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

                       Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

                       Tx-Power=0 dBm

                       Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

                       Encryption key:off

                       Link Quality:0  Signal level:0 Noise level:0

                       Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

                       Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0 

```

Merci pour votre aide!Last edited by amroth on Sun Jul 13, 2008 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

Je pense que le '_' dans ton ESSID ne facilite pas les choses ...

----------

## amroth

Oé je pense aussi!

Faudrait peut etre que je protège ce caractère.

En tout cas avec ce que tu m'as indiqué pour la commande "iwconfig wlan0 txpower on" le script net-setup fonctionnne!

Merci beaucoup, je vais essayer après de paramétrer ma connexion sans le net-setup et je te dis quoi.

----------

## amroth

Bonsoir!

Alors maintenant que Gentoo est installé ou presque et que j'ai redémarré, je n'ai plus de connexion internet (logique je crois!)

Mais je n'arrive toujours pas a configurer à la main.

Il y a plusieurs choses que je ne comprends pas :

_ dans le repertoire /etc/init.d , il y a net.eth0 et net.lo or j'utilise wlan0 : ne devrais-je pas avoir un lien net.wlan0 pointant vers net.lo???

_ j'ai écris et testé différents paramètres dans /etc/conf.d/net :

par exemple : 

      config_wlan0="dhcp"

      essid_wlan0="N9UF_TEL9COM"

      key_N9UF_TEL9COM="s:macléWEP enc open"

Mais quand je démarre, si je fais un iwconfig, aucun de mes paramètres n'est pris en compte comme s'ils n'étaient pas lu.

_ j'ai testé les commandes avec iwconfig :

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

iwconfig wlan0 essid N9UF_TEL9COM

iwconfig wlan0 key s:macléWEP

```

A partir de ces commandes lorsque je fais iwconfig

l'essid et la clé WEP apparaissent.

Mais aucun point d'accès n'est associé

si je fais alors 

```

iwconfig wlan0 ap monpointdacces

```

le point d'acces apparait lors d'un iwconfig

et lors d'un ifconfig "RX bytes" et "TX bytes" ont des valeurs!

Mais si je fais 

```

ping google.fr

```

j'ai le message "unknown host"

Bizarre...c'est comme si ma connexion n'est pas associée à wlan0

_ lors de l'installation, j'utilisais net-setup, qui a fonctionné. mais savez vous où écrit ce programme pour paramétrer la connexion? j'aimerai savoir exactement ce qu'il a fait pour paramétrer moi même.

Merci pour vos réponses!

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *amroth wrote:*   

> j'ai le message "unknown host"
> 
> Bizarre...c'est comme si ma connexion n'est pas associée à wlan0

 

que donne ifconfig à cette étape?

A mon avis, il te manque encore:

```
dhcpcd wlan0
```

ou

```
ifconfig wlan 192.168.xxx.yyy up
```

 (suivant l'architecturede ton réseau)

----------

## amroth

Alors voici le résultat d'un ifconfig

lo        

    Link encap:Local Loopback    

        inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

        inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

        UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

        RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

        TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0      

        collisions:0 txqueuelen:0       

        RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0        

    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:A4:AA:C9  

             inet addr:169.254.59.1  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1      

             RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0      

             TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0     

             collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000       

             RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0      

    Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-08-A1-A4-AA-C9-60-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

                UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1     

                RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0       

                TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0        

                collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000        

                RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

j'ai essayé avec la commande dhcpcd wlan0 mais rien ne change je vais essayer avec la deuxième

Merci!

----------

## amroth

Oups!!

Désolé   :Embarassed: 

Erreur de ma part!

Avec la commande dhcpcd wlan0 ca fonctionne, j'ai du oublier quelques chose avant

Donc maintenant que ma connexion fonctionne en utilisant iwconfig comment puis-je configurer mon dossier /etc/conf.d/net ?

Merci beaucoup!

----------

## d2_racing

Tu as 2 manières, soit tu utilises /etc/conf.d/net ou wpa_supplicant.

----------

## amroth

Mais ce que je ne comprends pas en utilisant /etc/conf.d/net c'est comment le faire,

car j'ai deja essayé mais c'est comme si le fichier n'est pas lu pour paramétrer ma connexion.

Comment est utilisé ce fichier ?

wpa_supplicant je pensais que c'était pour les réseaux utilisant une clé wpa, je vais aller voir dans la doc.

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, en effet, on peut utiliser wpa_supplicant avec une clé wep et ça fonctionne super bien.

Alors tout d'abord, pour utiliser wpa_supplicant, tu dois avoir le fichier /etc/conf.d/net de la manière suivante :

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

Comme tu peux voir, mon interface wifi c'est wlan0 dans mon cas, car j'utilise une carte IPW3945 et j'utilise le module Iwl3945.

Et pour le fichier /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant,

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

###### Configuration pour WPA2 avec encryption AES(CCMP) ######

#network={ 

#        ssid="tonSSID" 

#        psk="tonPassPhrase" 

#        proto=WPA2 

#        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK 

#        pairwise=CCMP 

#        group=CCMP 

#        priority=5 

#} 

###### Configuration pour WEP ######

network={ 

        ssid="tonSSID" 

        scan_ssid=1 

        priority=5 

        key_mgmt=NONE 

        wep_key0=0123456789 

        wep_tx_keyidx=0 

} 

```

Où wep_key0 doit être ta clé WEP en HEXA.

----------

## Zazbar

 *amroth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> _ dans le repertoire /etc/init.d , il y a net.eth0 et net.lo or j'utilise wlan0 : ne devrais-je pas avoir un lien net.wlan0 pointant vers net.lo???
> 
> 

 

En effet, si tu veux que cette interface se lance au démarrage, fais un lien de /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 vers /etc/init.d/net.lo ... 

eth0 doit correspondre à ton interface filaire .... si tu ne veux pas qu'elle s'active au démarrage, supprime le fichier (ou lien) /etc/init.d/net.eth0 ..

++

----------

## d2_racing

Sinon, tu peux utiliser /etc/conf.d/rc pour enlever une interface sans toucher à /etc/init.d/

----------

## amroth

Bonjour, 

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses,

Désolé de répondre si tardivement,

Alors j'ai rajouté net.wlan0 dans /etc/init.d et wlan0 est donc reconnue au démarrage

Il me reste plus qu'a paramétrer /etc/conf.d/net je fais ca des j'ai le temps (probablement demain et je vous tiens au courant)

Quelques petites questions :

_ quel est l'équivalent de "ifconfig wlan0 up" ? (c'est wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"?)

_ sachant que j'utilise le pilote rt61pci je dois mettre  wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Drt61pci"?

_ pour que ma carte fonctionne avec iwconfig, j'ai besoin de faire un "iwconfig wlan0 txpower on" quel est l'équivalent pour paramétrer wpa_supplicant?

Merci pour votre aide!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *amroth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quelques petites questions :
> 
> _ quel est l'équivalent de "ifconfig wlan0 up" ? (c'est wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"?)
> ...

 

Tout d'abord, la commande ifocnfig wlan0 up va être exécuté par wpa_supplicant automatiquement, car c'est la job de wpa_supplicant ce genre de truc.

Au sujet de la ligne suivant :

wpa_supplicant_wlan0 permet d’indiquer à wpa supplicant pour l’interface réseau qu’on veut utiliser driver wireless extension, soit le driver open source qui gère le sans-fil.

Alors tu n'auras pas besoin de changer cette ligne.

Pour le reste, je suis certain que tout va fonctionner.

----------

## amroth

Effectivement tout fonctionne!

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!

Et vive ce forum!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Pas de problème, c'est le but du forum, aider le monde  :Smile: 

----------

